# Dog won´t pee or poop outside



## Somedogowner (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I know there´s is a lot of topics like that everywhere on the internet and trust me, I´ve googled a lot over the past few days but I cannot seem to solve this problem. We bought a 2 month old Westie. I didn´t get a crate because I thought "Im not buying a dog to have him in a cage most of the day" but now...I get why it´s important. 

Anyway, I read online that if the dog pees (or poops) in the house, I should tell him "No" and carry him outside. I tried to do that but when I picked him up, he would pee or poop while being carried and just get it all over the floor and I never got him to finish outside. What happened was, he got scared of doing his business in front of me. I never shouted, and I obviously never hit him, I wasn´t in any way agressive, but still, he is now scared to go in front of me. 

The second problem is that, I guess, he thinks that inside is the only place to pee. Im constantly cleaning the spots where he goes but it´s pretty much in random places. Today I fed him, he drank a whole bunch of water and I went outside with him immediately. I stood there for about an hour and a half and nothing. So I went inside, made sure he didn´t soil in the house, gave him more water and went again, still nothing. As soon as I let him lose home, he ran around a corner and went. If he peed outside at least once, I would praise him and give him a treat but he´s not giving me a chance. And I think if I bought a crate now, since he already ran around the house, he would just bark and squeal inside.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Most dogs DO bark and squeal inside crates until they are 'crate trained' - meaning they learn to associate the crate with good things and as being their space, and then they become more comfortable and and settle down. 

Generally a 2 month old puppy won't understand that they're supposed to potty outside, and it's quite normal for them to have accidents and even lack bladder/bowel control. It could be that while he is outside, everything is very exciting and he just doesn't realize he needs to pee until he comes back in the house where things are less stimulating. 

Since he's become afraid of you witnessing his pottys - I would stop telling him 'No', I would just calmly pick him up and carry him outside making absolutely zero fuss about it. He sounds like a very soft personality if a simple 'No' has made him run and hide to pee. I would also take him out every 10-15 minutes, and reward him with play and treats just for being outside, and if he pee's or poops while he's out there - give him even more treats and lots of praise.


----------



## Somedogowner (Jul 24, 2015)

Im really happy that somebody replied, thank you. I wouldn´t mind accidents, he is very small after all, but he ONLY goes inside. And it makes me scared that he might learn that habbit. From what I´ve read, they can hold pee for longer the older they get and it´s gonna get harder and harder to get him to pee outside. Even now, it´s incredible how long he can hold, I just don´t have the time to be outside with him for 2 hours straight, every time he needs to go and also the energy since he is still very stubborn and won´t follow me. He just rolls on the pavement and bites plants and bushes. I´ve also read that maybe I should just have him near me, on a leash and make him drink and drink and go outside for long time. I´ve tried that several times but this little guy looks like he´d rather die than to pee outside and when we get home, he lets it all out. I wish his will power worked the other way. I´d really appreciate every suggestion you guys have. Having pee and poop everywhere is really stressing us out and its gross, we had to roll up all the carpets in the house. I just want to know how to get him to potty outside at least once, so I can let the puppy know it´s a good thing.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you taking him to the grass? Pavement isn't really a desirable surface to pee on. 

Also don't force him to drink and drink and drink - this could cause water intoxication which can be fatal. If he's thirsty, he will drink. Leashing him to you is a good idea though, this would allow you to monitor him more closely, he needs to be brought outside at the first sign that he's ready to let loose in the house... any spinning, or suddenly stopping to crouch or sniffing a lot could be indicators that it's time to take him out. 

What are you using to clean the messes? I suggest an enzymatic cleaner such as Natures Miracle to get rid of the pheromones that will be telling him to continue peeing in the house. 

Yes - it's true, as he gets older he will get more of an ability to hold it, so definitely work on nipping this now. 

Sometimes though - with dogs that have learned to pee in the house, the solution IS to wait them out outside and basically "force" an "accident" and then throw them a party the moment they're done so they learn - 'Oh it's a good thing to pee outside, good things happen when I pee outside'


----------



## Somedogowner (Jul 24, 2015)

Im taking him to the grass too. 
I also never forced him, I just gave him water and he drank a lot by choice. The signs of him wanting to pee are deffinately visible, I can always tell when he needs to go but when he´s outside, all that goes away. He starts running around, biting my shoe, jumping in bushes etc. I just can´t walk around all day untill he learns. I never thought this would be such a problem  Im going to try tomorrow. I´ll feed him, give him water and just have him close and once he starts sniffing and spining, I´ll go sit on a bench with him for as long as I can. My mom said she would like him to learn to go on newspapers or a pee pad but I think that would reinforce him peeing in the house. If he peed ONLY on the pads I would be fine with it but I doubt it. So...I really need to hurry up and get this solved


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

With an 8 week old - there's no hurrying the process, it takes time and patience. 
He's just excited outside - take him to an area that's low stimulation like in the backyard (if you have one) and just sort of hangout. Don't play with him until he goes potty and then you can be as FUN as possible.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Puppies are hard! You've gotten good advice. Remember, at his age, he doesn't really recognize that he has to go until he's practically already going! His body isn't really letting him know ahead of time.
I wouldn't necessarily recommend staying outside for such a long time. I know why you're doing it, you would probably do anything to get him to go pee/poop outside just once so you can build on that! But, I think, at this point, staying outside isn't doing much. Puppies are so easily distracted that he's probably forgot he had to pee after a minute or so of getting outside. 
So, as hard as it is, only stay outside for maybe 5 minutes. Say whatever words you are using, like "go potty" and if he doesn't after 5 minutes go back in. Now for the hard part. Don't go far from the door, keep your eyes right on him, and take him back out either 1) as soon as he starts to act like he has to go or 2) after about 5 minutes of waiting if he doesn't seem in a hurry. Stay in the area of the door so you can rush him out as soon as he starts to go inside. 
Basically, alternate between a few minutes outside to try, and a few minutes inside to wait.
Again, the hard part is staying right by the door and keeping your eyes directly on him. And, well, the back and forth is hard, too, and time consuming. But, staying our for a long time doesn't always work.
Good luck!


----------



## Somedogowner (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I kinda got him going on newspapers mostly now, when I see him sniffing around, I call him to the newspapers, point at them, say the word and he goes. I was thinking if maybe I teach him to go on command there, I can use that command outside? What do you guys think? He´s actually really smart. He doesn´t make a sound at night and when he´s hungry, he brings the empty bowl to my feet.


----------



## taz1004 (Jul 23, 2015)

8 week old puppy is like a 3 year old human baby. Imagine trying to potty train a 3 year old baby. My Sheltie puppy is also 8 weeks old and she does know she's supposed to dispense outside but sometimes she just don't have the bladder control yet. So accident still happens but it is getting better everyday. She's very smart and she now whimpers in front of the door whenever she needs to go. What I've been doing so far is rewarding her for dispensing outside. But not scolding for doing it inside. I just quietly clean it up. I also don't keep her in a crate.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

The only thing about using newspapers, or even puppy pads is that some puppies start using door mats, throw rugs, bath mats, or anything else left on the floor, since they're sort or like newspapers or pads on a floor.
Some people do have success with newspapers or pads temporarily and transition to only going outside as the puppy gains more control, but, for some puppies allowing them to go potty inside, even on newspapers or pads creates problems.


----------



## Somedogowner (Jul 24, 2015)

So, still nothing. Im going out with him often but he just holds it untill we get home. I really don´t know what to do


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

So, is he going on newspapers inside? If so, you can start moving the newspapers closer and closer to the door you use to take him out. Eventually put the newspapers outside. (You may also need some newspapers inside until he gets it.) This way he sees the newspapers that he's been using outside and may realize that it's good to go potty outside. 
You can do the same with paper towels that you clean up the inside mess with. In othere words, try getting the scent of his pee/poop outside, so he knows it's good to go there.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Your Puppy has already learned the habit of going inside. You are going to have to break the cycle. 

You should definitely get a crate and start with crate training. Look up crate games and start building a positive association with the crate. It will take a couple weeks for some puppies. 

When your puppy is in the house.. they need to be tethered to you at all times or crated. Yes.. this seems unrealistic but in order to get your puppy house trained you cannot give them the opportunity to fail. Not until they are finally building a habit of outside. You puppy cannot hold it all day.. so continue to take puppy outside for very SHORT potty breaks every 15 minutes. 2 minutes of waiting for potty, then go back inside. Tether or crate if nothing happened. Puppy gets NO freedom unless they potty. If they do finally potty outside -- be ready with cookies and give them lots and some play time. 

Some puppies are harder than others, especially if they came from a not so good breeder. It is all about 100% supervision and habit building. It sucks and is exhausting.. but the outcome is very much worth it.


----------



## BrowniesPerson (Jul 25, 2015)

You really, really need to get a crate. I have a 16.5 week-old puppy so I know what you're going through, but my puppy started getting crate trained by a trainer at the breeder when she was nine weeks old. She was weaned first before being put in a six-week training program, so she was basically the same age your dog is when she was introduced to the crate. 

I've been having a hard time predicting when she's going to pee or poop, and sometimes when I would take her out after she started showing symptoms of having to relieve herself (sniffing the floor, pacing, going near the door once or twice), she wouldn't do anything when I took her outside even when I stood there for over thirty minutes. 

So today I contacted the trainer who worked with her for six weeks and she told me that when she starts showing the signs but won't go, I should put her in her crate for 10-15 minutes and then take her outside again. So I put her in the crate for 20 minutes and took her outside and she peed after five minutes of wandering the backyard, then she pooped about five minutes later. Since they don't like to pee/poop where they sleep, they'll force themselves to hold it in. And if you take them out to the yard every time you take them out of the crate and then bring them back inside whenever they pee/poop, they'll start to associate being freed from the crate with going to the bathroom outside.

From what I've been told, they'll have accidents in their crates when you first start training them, but once they realize that this is the place they're going to be sleeping, they'll start being disgusted at the idea of relieving themselves in there and they'll start to hold it.

The problem you're having sounds horrible, so I would definitely get a crate. The puppy you have isn't too old for it at all. All dogs bark and whine and cry when you put them in their crates in the beginning, but they'll usually calm down after 15 minutes or so. And after a while they'll start to associate the crate with good things like resting. The trainer suggested putting in a treat she really likes in the crate with her when I'm trying to get her to take an afternoon nap. She won't fight to get inside and she won't whine or cry at all because she'll be too happy eating her treat. Then she'll lay her head down and start to rest.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> Your Puppy has already learned the habit of going inside. You are going to have to break the cycle.


There is something I tried, I moved a dog (not pup) outside to a kennel run. Very easy for me because I have the facility. 

But a small kennel run can be purchased anywhere and not that expensive for a small pup as it does not have to be 6 ft high.

Anyway I just left dog outside for a month and he had to do his stuff outside, when introduced back to home life the problem was gone. As I said this might not be possible for you to pull off but just thought I would dump it in here.

Another problem is the mental attitude needed to move your pup outside to live for a month.


----------

